# Calcium



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Guys, I've got IBS and terrible period cramps. I'm just getting over it. The doctor put me on an antidepressant and told me to take metamucal, a fiber supplement. I've read some things saying calcium helps. Any experience with this? ThanksFlorida


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Floridagirl,I'm assuming you have a problem with diarrhea ?Yes calcium can definately help with that, but be sure not to take calcium with magnesium, since magnesium can cause diarrhea.Take care,Jeanne


----------



## bastet0201 (Nov 8, 2001)

I take coral calcium and a multi-vitamin. It works for me.It might take a few months to notice a difference. Space your calcium out. We can't absorb more than 600 or 700 mgs at a time. I don't know what to tell you about the magnesium (in coral calcium and multi-vitamins). It's supposed to give you diarrhea, but you need it for calcium absorbtion and it relaxes soft muscle tissue.


----------



## OoOoOcloud9OoOoO (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone know of any calcium rich foods other than dairy?


----------

